Ask HN: How much are sales people making at B2B SaaS companies? - heyozapzap
======
pepe56
I once heard as a rule of thumb, that your base salary is quite low (somewhere
in the area of an account manager). Usually you can assume to receive 10-15%
from the yearly revenue you generate.

------
DeonPenny
More than the engineers

